# Harley had Surgery today



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

aww I'm so sorry you're going through this with your boy! I'll add you both to the prayer list ♥


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers for a swift recovery and much more time with your sweet special boy. Give him some ear rubs from us when you get him home.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending tons of prayers for your boy. I am sorry it is going to be lonely night for you. Stay strong and positive, he knows you love him and he fights for you. Best wishes for speedy recovery.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you all for the prayers and well wishes. We've been through the recovery process before but this time it's different because I know he has cancer and there really isn't much to do for the lung mets. Just keep him happy one day at a time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

KathyL said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and well wishes. We've been through the recovery process before but this time it's different because I know he has cancer and there really isn't much to do for the lung mets. Just keep him happy one day at a time.


I know you can do it, you will keep him happy and you will have lots of happy months together. Never stop being positive, never stop fighting.
Hugs to you both.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Hugs to Harley. It is a difficult time. I am praying for speedy recovery and comfortable living every day.


----------



## Bridgers Dad (Aug 31, 2012)

Try to be strong for Harley. You have a lot of support here and I am hoping for the best possible outcome.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

You have a tough road but a great attitude. Harley will benefit from your strength. Prayers and healing thoughts for good days to come.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for you and Harley. I hope he is home with you tonight getting lots of love.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

My thoughts are with you and your boy Harley


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry poor Harley has to go through so much! Sending positive thoughts your way!
A big hug for Harley!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope sweet Harley had a good night sleep and feeling good this morning. Sending love and prayers for a lovely boy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping you a sweet Harley in our thoughts and prayers for strength to get through this.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sending you and Harley strength, and many more memory making days.....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you guys. How is sweet Harley doing? Sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

*Sept. 27 Update on Harley*

As you know, Harley had surgery to remove an infiltrative lipoma last Thursday. He has had this done twice before and recovered very quickly but this time he is limping worse than before the surgery so I am very concerned about him. The tumor was very large (the surgeon said about the size of two fists) and tangled around muscles. Harley also has two tumors on his lungs. The pathology once again came back as an infiltrative lipoma and not a liposarcoma. While infiltrative lipomas are very aggressive, it is rare for them to metastasize to the lungs but apparently that is what had happened. 
He goes back on Monday to have the drain removed and possibly remove staples if the incision looks good.
Please keep him in your prayers.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Harley's lungs, please know my thoughts are with you.....Dawn


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers coming your way. Hope by the time he goes back in, he's feeling and doing much better. Please give him some lovin' from us.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Lot's of positive vibes and thoughts coming your way! Wishing Harley all the best and hugs!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry to read Harley is limping worse than last time. Maybe because mass was so large. My thoughts and prayers continue for you and Harley!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope he feels better soon. Keeping sweet Harley in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Why.... 
I feel so bad for you two. Priority: to keep Harley in our prayers, so he can recover, everything smooth in the future and all the best.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds like this is a tougher recovery. Poor Harley! Please know we are pulling for him and saying prayers and sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

*New lipoma article in WDJ*

Realizing that you are already really well versed and informed about lipoma, I just recieved my latest WDJ issue and lipoma is the feature article. 

I'm posting it below in case there might be any info you could use.

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/15_10/features/Canine-Lipomas-Best-Treatment-Options_20626-1.html

Continuing to pray for Harley's recovery.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Please know that I'm thinking of you and Harley, saying prayers and sending you both hugs XX PS: please give Harley a huge cuddle on my behalf XX


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your boy Harley, I'm so sorry you're both going through this.


----------

